# Oil change info?



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

My friend is ready for his first service on his 2008 Sentra. He wants me to change his oil. Can anyone tell me what weight oil is correct for this car? Synthetic or no? Sorry for the newbie question, but I'm an old school Sentra type of guy. 

Mike


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

blownb310 said:


> My friend is ready for his first service on his 2008 Sentra. He wants me to change his oil. Can anyone tell me what weight oil is correct for this car? Synthetic or no? Sorry for the newbie question, but I'm an old school Sentra type of guy.
> 
> Mike



He probably has a manual in the glove box to tell you recommended weight/type.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks,

Yes I realize that. It's just that I pass an auto store on the way to his house [he lives 15 miles away] and want to buy the oil beforehand. He's an Italian immigrant, a senoir citizen, and can't read English very well. The dealer wants $75 to change his oil. 

I was just wondering if they are still using 5W-30 or the lighter 0W-20 or 0W-30 like some Hondas.


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

Oh ok, 5w-30 is still being used. You can switch to a synthetic like Mobil 1 or Motul


----------



## michaelahess (Apr 22, 2008)

Nissan says to NOT use synth, not sure why.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks guys!


----------



## jonegar1 (May 12, 2008)

$75 for an oil change? The dealership where I purchased my Sentra only charges about $30. Wow. Must be special oil?


----------

